
U.K. Scientists to Make Broadband 2,000 Times Faster - gaisturiz
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/11/07/u-k-scientists-to-make-broadband-2000-times-faster/
======
stephengillie
_In order to achieve the multi-gigabit speeds, the Ocean project at Bangor
University in north Wales is using an existing technology from wireless
networks and digital broadcasting known as Optical Orthogonal Frequency
Division Multiplexing, or OOFDM, to reduce dispersion._

How much change to current infrastructure will be necessary to implement this
technology? How will American ISPs react - will they increase capacity, or
will they continue to charge us more for less?

